# Chords, I'm learning them!



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

I learned me the ADandG chords already, now I'm on to the F C and G7th chords, and i'm learning them quite fast. just thought I'd say,.....yeah.evilGuitar:


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

does anybody know any good three chords that goe good together, with maybe a little bit of a rock or metal feel? uh, any EASY chords, i mean!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Standard 12 bars ... try G, C, D or A, D, E or C, F, G and E, A, B
this should keep you busy for a little bit. There is plenty more but try these.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Check out the the second video. You might be too young to have heard the band, but we are proud to have the guy on the left in the video as a member. 

:bow: 

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=24787&postcount=24

The chords are:

D C G D .... ..... 

Once you get the chords nailed work on Mr. Henman's lick, he's playing it over the chords throughout the song. Fun stuff.


:food-smiley-004:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

With GCD you can play a lot of songs. Off the top of my head just GCD will give you Every Rose Has Its Thorns, Boy Named Sue (capo 3rd fret to match the recording), Ring of Fire, Brown Eyed Girl, The Gambler, Sweet Home Alabama, and I think Wheat Kings. Add an Am7 and you can do Knockin on Heaven's Door, add Bb, F, E and A just briefly for Crazy Little Thing Called Love, add an Em7 for Good Riddance, add Em and Am for Take it Easy. Just G and C are enough for Unknown Legend (Neil Young). 

If you want rock/metal stuff then focus more on power chords instead of the open chords to start.


----------



## josh jones (Jan 12, 2007)

kat_ said:


> With GCD you can play a lot of songs. Off the top of my head just GCD will give you Every Rose Has Its Thorns, Boy Named Sue (capo 3rd fret to match the recording), Ring of Fire, Brown Eyed Girl, The Gambler, Sweet Home Alabama, and I think Wheat Kings. Add an Am7 and you can do Knockin on Heaven's Door, add Bb, F, E and A just briefly for Crazy Little Thing Called Love, add an Em7 for Good Riddance, add Em and Am for Take it Easy. Just G and C are enough for Unknown Legend (Neil Young).
> 
> If you want rock/metal stuff then focus more on power chords instead of the open chords to start.


GCD will get me through Leavin' on a Jet Plane, too


----------

